# transition 3 smartworks video



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

I have just watched my new copy of transition 3 and was wondering if anyone else enjoyed it as much as I did?
just some of the cuff observations
1 The best Smartworks DVD yet, maybe because it is closest to where my dogs are at but also because I really enjoy the philosophy of dog training and like to see the analysis behind why a dog did a particular thing, what may have caused it and what the possible corrections may be
2 picture in a picture is a great idea and works well. watching the handler and the dog together on the same screen is invaluable
3 superbly produced, although thats not important to me personally
4 demos were fantastic learning opportunities particularily the critiques in the first segment,advanced tune up drills, split drills, and chair drills. it is the first DVD that actually takes us thru the rationale behind the no no procedure and demonstrates its implimentation in a real life situation
5 casting of the point drill was beautifully filmed and explained
6 really enjoyed Evans insights into how to set up blinds and what factors to try and include
7 the weakest segment was the checkdown marks. how to construct the drill was very clear but the terrain made the filming difficult to follow
8 loved the handling tips, great to see a practical application of the no hands back and loved the strategy behind Evans casteing
9 the chinese drills were well presented but i would like to seen more demos. Evan is the first person to actually come out and tell everyone that chinese drills should be run cold. every other tape that I can recall leaves the viewer in a state of ambiguity
10 fantastic to see real live training errors and to get Evans thoughts on what may have caused them and what a possible solution may be particularily in the advanced tune up drills
11 watching the lady with the golden( who is she?) work thru the chair drill was informative I was also interested in Evans rationale about moving up to simplify and the reasons for not simplifing at the start
12 the split drill chapter featured a flatcoat(am I right Evan) and broke the drill into 3 phases, Again well explained and well demonstrated with a standard appropriate dog
13 the DVD also covered such things as advanced mark and blind presentations in cold setups with lots of ideas about intergrating and thus strenghten a dog skills in both disciplines
14 I also like the use of real FT footage to demonstrate Evan's ideas about the use of terrain
All in all I was very impressed a really informaive DVD
what does everyone else think?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Peter
Glad to see you back and posting again...hope things are better.
I have watched some of these so far and they are pretty good.
You know the most watched sport in the world is coming up in a couple of weeks....;-):razz:


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks Corey
Im glad u enjoy the transition series as much as I did
2 hot for dog training at the moment as most days are around 28 to 30 and we had one 43 degree day recently( now thats hot)
Australia is right in the middle of our Aussie open which gets a massive world wide tv audience plus last year we had 650,000 people attending
Our cricket woes continue. we just lost a test series to India in India. I can only imagine what the tv audience was like for that.
Plus we just lost a test series to Soth Africa. Australia is still number one in the world but only just
hangin out for febuary and the start of the super 14's


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

badbullgator said:


> Peter
> .
> You know the most watched sport in the world is coming up in a couple of weeks....;-):razz:


sorry Corey
i am as thick as 2 bricks. i didnt realize you meant that funny little game that has 2 lines and big guys wearing motorbike helmuts and even allows forward passes.Most of the guys in the team dont even touch the ball so they would make useless rugby players. I hope 'Hew" doesnt read his he thinks its the greatest show on earth


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

stoney said:


> sorry Corey
> i am as thick as 2 bricks. i didnt realize you meant that funny little game that has 2 lines and big guys wearing motorbike helmuts and even allows forward passes.Most of the guys in the team dont even touch the ball so they would make useless rugby players. I hope 'Hew" doesnt read his he thinks its the greatest show on earth


Crikey, Peter! 

I need to get you up here and drag you out to Arrowhead Stadium! Attending an NFL game is highly addictive, I promise!

Evan


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

Evan
I am familar with the NFL as I lived in california and texas for 10 years in the 70s However its gets no publicity over here or in the rest of the world ,I suspect. And it is simply dwarfed by big time rugby. I have always been suspicious about the rating bandied about for the super bowl. Claims of 70 million seems a wild exaggeration. You have to consider that NFL is only popular in the States(6% of the worlds population) and from my own observations from the 1970.s I didnt see any less traffic on the road come super bowl time, at least in Santa Clara. 70 million is one in every 4 americans watching which didnt even happen for 9/11 or princess Di 's funeral. 
When I finally get you out to Australia ,Evan I will take you to a test match hopefully between Australia and NZ, I think you would be amazed by the difference.The atmosphere is electric, and the telecast feeds 140 countries.You get to see the best athletes in the world competeing in the worlds toughest and most competitive game.
With the NFL there is not much at stake it is only one city team against another and the size of the paypacket seems to be the biggest motivation. the other problem I have with NFL is all the stoppages which must drive people nuts. All the specialist teams running on and off every few minutes makes the game very slow. it would be a better spectacle if it was teams of 10 only with everyplayer playing all the time like rugby
Heaven forbide as I type I am watching the Australian Open and they have just cut to Obama's inauguration. I struggle to see why Americans are so excited by his election. It seems like most people on RTF are pretty nervous about this guy


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

stoney said:


> Evan
> 
> I struggle to see why Americans are so excited by his election. It seems like most people on RTF are pretty nervous about this guy


Count me among the nervous and unexcited. By all means, count me among the highly interested in going to a Rugby match, though! 

Evan


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

Evan
back to T3 the rugby season is still along way away
I have a question re your segment on checkdown marks. What is the rarionale behind nick shrill nick when your dog over runs and establishes a hunt in the wrong area. would there be any benefit in calling the dog all the way back to the line and re running it? My best dog doesnt put her head down 10 yards before the AOF and almost always picks up the bird coming back regardless of the wind direction or the terrain.Is the the solution to just keep doing checkdown singles makeing them increasingly shorter or is there an identification drill for dogs that struggle with AOF on short marks


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

stoney said:


> Evan
> back to T3 ...
> I have a question re your segment on checkdown marks. What is the rarionale behind nick shrill nick when your dog over runs and establishes a hunt in the wrong area?


Peter,

As mentioned on the DVD, I allow the dog to commit a clear error; returning to hunt an old fall. When that dog headed for the old fall, I did nothing but wait and watch. When she went into the area, and established a hunt, then I corrected; "Toot"-nick-and instead of calling her in with a crisp come whistle, I lightly trilled, as you noted.

The idea, which I also mentioned during the drill, was to pull her in toward me (out of the wrong fall), but not insist that she come all the way in. This provides me with a read of whether she had completely blown the mark, or irresponsibly run through it out of a lack of discipline. When she recovered into the fall area and came up with the bird, I praised her for doing what she was initially sent to do, and continued with the drill by running more and more check down marks.

Had she come all the way in, I would simply set her up and send her again.


stoney said:


> would there be any benefit in calling the dog all the way back to the line and re running it?


Yes. I think a given dog may benefit even more from that treatment. You would have to know the dog to make that assessment, of course.

But I do believe most dogs would tend to benefit from either treatment. In my experience, I believe most will tend to benefit a bit more from being allowed to recover into the fall area and succeed on the mark with no further interference from the handler, in the long run. Make sense?

Evan


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

stoney said:


> I have just watched my new copy of transition 3 and was wondering if anyone else enjoyed it as much as I did?
> just some of the cuff observations
> 1 The best Smartworks DVD yet, maybe because it is closest to where my dogs are at but also because I really enjoy the philosophy of dog training and like to see the analysis behind why a dog did a particular thing, what may have caused it and what the possible corrections may be...
> All in all I was very impressed a really informaive DVD
> what does everyone else think?


Stoney,

Just a heads-up. This post has lead to quite a few email inquiries, and those have lead to some great discussions. I appreciate it very much. 

Evan


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

stoney said:


> Evan
> I am familar with the NFL as I lived in california and texas for 10 years in the 70s However its gets no publicity over here or in the rest of the world ,I suspect. And it is simply dwarfed by big time rugby. I have always been suspicious about the rating bandied about for the super bowl. Claims of 70 million seems a wild exaggeration. You have to consider that NFL is only popular in the States(6% of the worlds population) and from my own observations from the 1970.s I didnt see any less traffic on the road come super bowl time, at least in Santa Clara. 70 million is one in every 4 americans watching which didnt even happen for 9/11 or princess Di 's funeral.
> When I finally get you out to Australia ,Evan I will take you to a test match hopefully between Australia and NZ, I think you would be amazed by the difference.The atmosphere is electric, and the telecast feeds 140 countries.You get to see the best athletes in the world competeing in the worlds toughest and most competitive game.
> With the NFL there is not much at stake it is only one city team against another and the size of the paypacket seems to be the biggest motivation. the other problem I have with NFL is all the stoppages which must drive people nuts. All the specialist teams running on and off every few minutes makes the game very slow. it would be a better spectacle if it was teams of 10 only with everyplayer playing all the time like rugby
> Heaven forbide as I type I am watching the Australian Open and they have just cut to Obama's inauguration. I struggle to see why Americans are so excited by his election. It seems like most people on RTF are pretty nervous about this guy


Ummmm......forming an opinion on the NFL based on 30 - 40 year old information is, excuse me for saying so, ridiculous. Maybe a look at the game in modern times would change your mind a bit. 

Evan and his material need no more adulation from me...it's all great stuff!!


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

Rick_C said:


> Ummmm......forming an opinion on the NFL based on 30 - 40 year old information is, excuse me for saying so, ridiculous. Maybe a look at the game in modern times would change your mind a bit.
> QUOTE]
> rick
> maybe you could fill me in on what has changed in the NFL since the 1970's. back when i watched only 5 guys ever touched the ball QB WR,s RB's and TE. Endless stoppages after ever play and lots of time outs. It used to take 3 hours to play a 1 1/2 hour game.Let me know if anything has changed!!! NFL will always be a small inter city one country sport and will never be more than a small colonial nephew to major sports like rugby and cricket. We in Australia cannot get to see modern NFL because no TV station will carry it due to lack of interest. Contrast that to the 1.1 billion who watched the Rugby world cup final in Paris in 2007.To be fair I did watch Franco Harris's "emaculate reception" Now that was exciting!!!
> ...


----------



## Alex (Jan 22, 2008)

Evan & Stoney, I hate to intrude on your private pajama party singing the praises of Smartwork transition 3, which is being held on this public forum.

In an earlier thread comparing Smartwork with Lardy's training products I pointed out errors that I found in your other Smartworks products. You two castigated me for not being a gentleman and pointing the errors out privately via PM. 
It would seem to me that you two should use the PM feature to sing the praises of this latest video, in light of the fact that you don't want to discuss the errors in the existing product, which you acknowledged the existence of; in a public forum.

You stated in the earlier thread that the errors were caused by your oversight due to the fact that you had put the editing and proofreading on the back burner, so you could concentrate on amping up production of your new videos.

Additionally, I still haven't recieved any private or public correspondence as to what plans you have to rectify the errors in your existing products or to refund the purchase price to those of us who have the existing products

Anxiously awaiting your reply either here, or via PM


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Alex said:


> Evan & Stoney, I hate to intrude on your private pajama party singing the praises of Smartwork transition 3, which is being held on this public forum.


It seems that intruding on discussions is something you deeply enjoy, even when bringing nothing useful into it. It has apparently escaped your notice that this is a product review forum. That is how this topic began. Our friendly side discussion on football and rugby may be over your head. I apologize.


alex said:


> It would seem to me that you two should use the PM feature to sing the praises of this latest video, in light of the fact that you don't want to discuss the errors in the existing product, which you acknowledged the existence of; in a public forum.


As previously stated, this is a "Product Review Forum". Maybe you missed it. I've alread stated that corrections are being made. How many times does _that_ need discussion before are able to understand it?


Alex said:


> Anxiously awaiting your reply either here, or via PM


Again, I've already offered to replace any defective Smartwork material. Send it.

Thanks for your deep and sincere concern.

Evan


----------

